# Anyone have a Fire and a Kindle



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

If you have both do you still use them both?


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have both & use both. Although I am giving my Fire to my hubby & going for an iPad (personal preference). I use the Fire mainly for surfing the web & watching videos. I still prefer eink for reading.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I have and use both.  I do use my Fire a bit more right now, however when the warmer weather hits and I start to spend more time outdoors, I will definitely be using the Kindle for the majority of my reading.  The Fire is more for checking email, facebook, playing games etc., than reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Fire and 3 Kindles . . . . .use 'em all.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a Fire & a K2, and -- a K1 on the way. I miss my K1.. 
I use my fire for gaming and web surfing, my K2 for reading.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a Kk and the fire. Use them both. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

K1, K3 and Fire, use them all


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have both. I really like reading on my Fire, but I do miss 3G (not enough to give up my Fire).


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I have a Touch and a Fire, and use them both. I keep the Fire at home and use it for reading, web browsing, and games; the Touch is kept in my purse for reading away from home.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I have a Fire & a K2, and -- a K1 on the way. I miss my K1..
> I use my fire for gaming and web surfing, my K2 for reading.


Ditto except that I do like to read magazines on the Fire. Newsmax uses buff-tan color for the page color and it's not a strain on the eyes. I actually like reading android app magazines on the Fire than I do reading printed magazines. The K2 is a lot easier for me to read books on though due to the weight and font size.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Touch and a Fire, too. I use both extensively. DH gets his Runner's World on the Fire, and he reads that and books on it. I read more on the Touch, and surf and watch movies on the Fire. I also play games on it.

I love both!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

I use both. Prefer the kindle for reading, esp. at night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 3 K's and a Fire.  Use 'em all.  I download my current book to the Fire, the K's and also my iPad, so I can keep reading whichever one I pick up.  I read with the Kindles (I have two eInk K's with me in California) during the day and the Fire at night. Plus other stuff on the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have both.  Planned to use the K2 for reading and the Fire for everything else.  But have found I don't use the K2 as much anymore.  2 reasons.  I like the bigger screen on my Fire and the Fire is faster than the K2.  Faster in finding books and loading them, not page turns.  I will keep both as when I travel I know I want the 3G on my K2 as well as it's longer battery life.  And if I go outside to read I would want the e-ink.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a Fire and K2. I rarely use the K2 now, though. I think I've only used it once since I got my Fire, but I'm glad to have both in case I need a backup for some reason or another.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I bring my Fire with me when I'm out and about, and use my Keyboard when I'm at home and doing some quality reading.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I have two K2s and two KFires.

I use the K2 when just wanting to read and when I know I'll be in and out of sunlight. I use my Fire whenever I know I'll want to do more like read mail, browse the web, etc.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

K-3 and Fire here. 
K-3 reading, Fire all else.


----------



## trekker22701 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a K3 and a Fire. I have given the K3 to my wife (a soon-to-be retired school librarian) and use the Fire for my purposes.  I miss the 3G, but I can get over it.  We are traveling to Europe this summer, and have already loaded several of Rick Steve's guidebooks on both.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a K3 and a Fire. I haven't touched the poor K3 since I got the Fire back in December. I thought I would prefer eInk for reading but it turns out I don't.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Absolutely. I've stopped carrying them both everywhere as it weighed me down. But I use my K3 for reading books, & my Fire for magazines, netflix, random web browsing, & reading the news (Channel Caster is so much better than my old method of sending Google Reader articles to Instapaper to my K3).


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I do all of my reading on my KK and use the Fire mainly for web browsing and apps.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the Kindle DXG and the Kindle Fire, and use both.  The two devices are used for very different things.  I use the Kindle DXG for reading of books and referencing docs and manuals.  The Kindle Fire for web, email, video streaming with Prime, color photo magazines such as National geographic, and apps that do different things for me.  The thing that sold me on the Fire, was the video streaming and color magazines, and I thought I wouldn't use it and a laptop at the same time, but I do. - Gene


----------



## nunzia56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Fire and a Touch and use them both. Touch is for reading..I don't like to read on the Fire..and the Fire is for web browsing and games. NO regrets owning both


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have most and I most definitely use them both. I read more on my Kindle than I do my Fire but I still really like to read on the Fire at night.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to have the Ktouch but I sold it to help pay for my Fire. I've thought about getting another kindle, though. A touch, maybe, or a KKeyboard. Or both.   (I'm a bit of a device junkie.)


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Like several others have said, the KK (especially the 3G part) is great when you're out and about, but the Fire rocks for reading in bed.  I prefer to read in the dark and not have the lights on; it helps me to wind down and get sleepy.

--Maria


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have both a fire and a kk3.  I love them both and I use them almost equally. I do how ever use my fire more... Not because I like it more but because it does more. and Lately I have been stuck on words with friends. I love to read on my kk3. Especially at night when I am tired I enlarge the font and I don't have to work so hard to read. I like my fire when I am away from home. I can do all the stuff I like to do on it except words with friends (need wifi for that). I don't read the same book on them at the same time So I am usually reading more than one book at a time. Which I have never done before. It was kinda hard at first until I got used to it and now it is hard not to have more than one book going at a time. 

I thing I love the most about my fire is that I can have nice pictures on it.


----------

